# Talk about misery :(



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Well, Buddy is molting again, badly. And poor little Perry is right along with him.  he are a few pics of the two. 






*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ohhh I hope this ends soon! Despite the molting they are beautiful budgies!


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Moulting is always a nightmare with my guys, too. Samantha looks like she's dying (she's really old, so it takes a lot out of her), the boys get pinnies all over and bald spots that take forever to fill in, and everyone feels rundown. When the kids start moulting, I mix AviGreens into their sprouts for the extra vitamins, minerals, and proteins. I think it also has amino acids in it, too. Hopefully your kids' feathers fill in soon.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awwww.....poor little guys. Hopefully it doesn't get much worse...


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*I'm just waiting for the pinnies to come in, i feel so bad for them.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Kristen, your poor little guys are going through what my Twigs is right now too. Buddy and Perry are still so cute. They'll come through it pretty soon. They have such a good mama to make them as comfortable as possible until then . My Twigs looks so awful it looks like something is wrong with him, but it is only because his molt is so bad right now!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor little birdies - they'll be showing off their new coats in no time!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little boys--hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww...but still cutie pies!


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

Poor birdies- but they look so beautiful and healthy! I can see how much love they get. Hope they feel better soon!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is indeed a horrible time, Blue and Fifo are sleeping much more and not as lively. Although I had to rescue Fifo from my bedroom yesterday, he saw me come in and flew straight to my shoulder and down the stairs we went. :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's simply the molting time of year. 
I have three budgies boys and three lovies all molting at the same time right now. *


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Oh Deb, your boys and your lovies have our best. That's got to be awful with all of them going through that all at once.*


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

This seems to be a common theme....my Rio is molting too...when I saw the amount of feathers she was dropping I gave her some mashed up egg mixed with some cooked brown rice (which she hated and threw everywhere) and veggies. On top of that it's made her a huge crab! It's almost like having a teenage girl!


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! I hope they feel better soon!


----------



## jennyfontana (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Nuxi, I came across your thread and had to tell you that my two babies are molting right now too, about a week ago they were losing feathers like crazy and I was worried it was caused by their full spectrum light..I'm a little less worried now because they have pinnies all over their heads and faces, so its obvious they're molting but they've been quieter and less active than usual all day today and are sleeping a lot as well; I know the molt is probably causing that but I can't help worrying about illness anyway ….


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*So I took a few more pics of the boys today, and they're even worse today than they were before.






And then one picture of the girls. Lily is molting now too and same with Misty. Misty was being a little phone shy. Lyla's pretty much is finished with her molt, but decided to get in on the fun!

*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*So I gave my boys all your best, and they say thank you!*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aw, the poor cuties! Bald above the cere too . Pretty soon they'll be all filled in with shiny new feathers! 

All of mine are molting here too, and it's been months. Mink finally looks better, but the 3 parrots and 2 budgies, all in varying degrees of molting make for feathers EVERYWHERE. Dandruff and feather sheath flakes too. I know it's called 'dander' in animals, but I call Raven Mr. Dandruff  since even when not molting he's just a dusty bird regardless of frequent baths. 

Maybe I should get a Roomba vacuum?


----------

